# Dean Koontz's The Darkest Evening of The Year



## Big Don (Dec 16, 2007)

Has anyone else read this?
Can anyone explain what the hell happened to Dean Koontz? This is not the same guy that brought us Einstein the typing dog, or giant bugs that eat rocks and crap diamonds. This is not the same writer who brought Christopher Snow to life. 
This was uninspired crap. Where was the PLOT?
Jump over here to this guy, do random things, then jump to that girl do other random things then to guy #3, etc. Lather, rinse, repeat.

Man, ever since The Taking, Koontz has been going way downhill and FAST. 
The only reason this was published is because his name sells books. If this were a first offering by someone it would never get published.
Luckily, I checked it out from the library, so I didn't waste $27.00


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 16, 2007)

Big Don said:


> Has anyone else read this?
> Can anyone explain what the hell happened to Dean Koontz? This is not the same guy that brought us Einstein the typing dog, or giant bugs that eat rocks and crap diamonds. This is not the same writer who brought Christopher Snow to life.
> This was uninspired crap. Where was the PLOT?
> Jump over here to this guy, do random things, then jump to that girl do other random things then to guy #3, etc. Lather, rinse, repeat.
> ...


Well considering this man's body of work over the years I'd be hard pressed to find something ORIGINAL to write about too. I'm a big fan of Koontz, having read well over 20-25 of his works but have as of late beginning to find his work is becoming somewhat repetitive in plot and characters. The last book I read by him was Velocity, which wasn't too bad but basically the same murder-mystery-thriller that he's so well known for. 
Heck even Stephen King who is just a prolific writer is getting hard pressed for new material. 
Writers today crank out book after book after book due to publishers demands and sometimes out of public and fanbase demands as well. This sometimes leads to burn out or an emptying of the once rich imagination coffer of the author(s) in question.

Give the guy a break... look at how many books he's cranked out over the last 20-25 years and try to compare that to someone who may only write one or two every 5 years. 

Time to find a new favorite author... the library shelves are full of them. Which makes me wonder why Hollywood doesn't use them as new idea/script materials more often than just making a sequel of a sequel of a sequel of a hit movie.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah, I know it was his FIFTIETH book, but still...
All the librarians know me. I'm in there at least three times a week.
Just to one up you, MA-Caver, I've read ALL of Koontz. When I find an author I like I go thru all his books, in publication order if at all possible. It just grates on my nerves to see good writers such as Koontz turn out crap. If he can't write something really good now, I'll wait. Another thing that gets me bent is "Tom Clancy's Op Center" What do those books have to do with Tom? He rents his name to the authors so people will buy their books. I wish I could rent my name...
OK, any of you who would like to rent my name PM me and make an offer.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 16, 2007)

Big Don said:


> Yeah, I know it was his FIFTIETH book, but still...
> All the librarians know me. I'm in there at least three times a week.
> Just to one up you, MA-Caver, I've read ALL of Koontz. When I find an author I like I go thru all his books, in publication order if at all possible. It just grates on my nerves to see good writers such as Koontz turn out crap. If he can't write something really good now, I'll wait.


Well Don... umm did you ever think that it might not be Koontz... that it just might be... ohh, I dunno :idunno: ... YOU? :wink2: Perhaps you're burnt out on Koontz having read all of his works the mind might be blurred at the distinction between his good works and his best works and his worst works? 

I try to read an author's works as they're published... i.e. his character that is allergic to daylight or something like that... dunno which one of those was first. Doesn't matter. 

My #1 favorite is still the first one that I read by him... "Lightning". I think that'd make a great movie.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 16, 2007)

Never was much of a fan of Koontz.

I used to like Piers Anthony... but it got to where I could tell exactly what books he was working on at the same time, because they had an awful lot of similarity.

You want someone that's cranked out a prolific number of books, exploring some fascinating ideas, with some recurring themes...  Try L. E. Modesitt, Jr.  Lots of depth to his work...  And, amazingly, he's still turning out new ideas


----------



## Big Don (Dec 16, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Well Don... umm did you ever think that it might not be Koontz... that it just might be... ohh, I dunno :idunno: ... YOU? :wink2: Perhaps you're burnt out on Koontz having read all of his works the mind might be blurred at the distinction between his good works and his best works and his worst works?
> 
> I try to read an author's works as they're published... i.e. his character that is allergic to daylight or something like that... dunno which one of those was first. Doesn't matter.
> 
> My #1 favorite is still the first one that I read by him... "Lightning". I think that'd make a great movie.


That was Chris Snow. Lots of his books would make great movies, sadly the ones that have been made into movies strayed so far from what he wrote that they sucked.
No, its not me, it is him.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 16, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> Never was much of a fan of Koontz.
> 
> I used to like Piers Anthony... but it got to where I could tell exactly what books he was working on at the same time, because they had an awful lot of similarity.
> 
> You want someone that's cranked out a prolific number of books, exploring some fascinating ideas, with some recurring themes...  Try L. E. Modesitt, Jr.  Lots of depth to his work...  And, amazingly, he's still turning out new ideas


David Eddings Belgariad and Elenium are so a like it is unreal.


----------

